# FrontPage 2003, publishing error



## ded1974 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, I am using FrontPage 2003 for one of my webpages. I've been using it for quite a while now and haven't had any problems saving or publishing it to the internet. I tried recently to publish recent updates and and error came up saying "500 Unknown Comman". I put in the correct username and password and the ftp address, but it keeps saying the same error. Can someone tell me what this error is and how I can publish my recent updates? Thank you for your help.

Dave


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

Sounds like the FTP part of FrontPage (the part that uploads the files) is sending a command to the server which is unknown/wrong by the server.

Do you have a log of the upload/ftp that you can paste, so we can see that the unknown command is?

In the meantime, you can publish your content using a standalone third party FTP program (FTP Client)

There are heaps around... if you use Firefox, you can get addon 'FireFTP'. 
Or http://filezilla-project.org/
Or http://www.coreftp.com/

You'll just need to set up your server (i.e. username, password, ftp address etc etc) in the FTP software of your choice, and volia, you should be able to access your server, and transfer files, without having to use Frontpage.

Understand it's more hassle than using Frontpage directly, but it's an interim measure until Frontpage can work!


----------



## ded1974 (Feb 16, 2009)

Amanxman,

Thank you for your response. You mentioned "Do you have a log of the upload/ftp that you can paste, so we can see that the unknown command is?" I'm not sure what that is that you need me to paste. I would be happy to paste it. Everytime I try to publish, when I hit the publish button a small Microsft Frontpage comes up saying 500 Unknown command.

Dave


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

does it say anything else? im not 100% familiar with frontpage's ftp processes so cant exactly point you in right direction...

Basically, when you click publish, it should (might) show some text of what it's doing... you might need to click an expand or details button to get the extra info...

If you can't see any log, try another FTP software to make sure the server is ok.

Also try setting up a completely 'new' server/ftp account in Frontpage, with your server details.

Good luck


----------

